# Sarah weighs in @ 157.5 with abs! [pic]



## Sarahdefense (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi Guys-
    I did legs yesterday, after swimming for an hour in a half - KILLA on THE LOOSE!


   Here is a pic of me showing off some of my ninja moves post workout. 


    Can someone imbed [me]? LOL. Yes, dirty minds, I love that word too.



   Always your Iron Sista,

  Sarah


----------



## Z499 (Oct 16, 2012)

I would love to get you in bed... i mean embed you.


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 16, 2012)

very nice. tight waist and strong legs.  Nice lines.


----------



## KelJu (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm digging that pose. It is super sexy. Incredible work Sarah!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Z499 said:


> I would love to get you in bed... i mean embed you.



beat me to the punch...  I actually typed something very similar and wussed out...

sarah looking GOOD.  That's all I'm going to say I'm on a lot of test and nothing else proper is going to come out of my brain.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 16, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> beat me to the punch...  I actually typed something very similar and wussed out...
> 
> sarah looking GOOD.  That's all I'm going to say I'm on a lot of test and nothing else proper is going to come out of my brain.




The concept of female propriety simply does not exist in my vocabulary - it's reserved [excuse] for the girls who are afraid to get naked.


----------



## dieseljimmy (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> The concept of female propriety simply does not exist in my vocabulary - it's reserved [excuse] for the girls who are afraid to get naked.



Dont tell me that!!! Now I'm going to harass you...
Love the bench videos btw.


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 16, 2012)

dieseljimmy said:


> Dont tell me that!!! Now I'm going to harass you...
> Love the bench videos btw.



Nothing like watching a girl bench 205 in a mini skirt, right?


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 16, 2012)

Keep up the good work


----------



## Z499 (Oct 16, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Nothing like watching a girl bench 205 in a mini skirt, right?


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Oct 17, 2012)

if your not afraid of geting naked where are the nude pics??????jk kinda of.


----------



## NVRBDR (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Hi Guys-
> I did legs yesterday, after swimming for an hour in a half - KILLA on THE LOOSE!
> 
> 
> ...



hey Iron Sista,

you're puttin down some Sweet Ninja Action, your saturated confidence is dripping off your body...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Oct 17, 2012)

pretty lady with a neat and different personality


hope you keep posting stuff


strong girl


----------



## ctr10 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarah's a athlete


----------



## longworthb (Oct 17, 2012)

Looking damn good. Keep up the good work


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 17, 2012)

i really want to post an awesome pic i took last week - a personal fav of mine [this is saying a lot from me]...but then you guys might get spoiled!


----------



## chucky1 (Oct 17, 2012)

post it


----------



## LightBearer (Oct 17, 2012)

Post post post


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Subd for pics...


----------



## Sarahdefense (Oct 17, 2012)

*Sarah, Goddess of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio*

Sarah v. Athena, the Greek Goddess of Heroic Endeavor - who would win, my Loves?

Perhaps there should be a new Goddess, of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio.


----------



## colochine (Oct 17, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Sarah v. Athena, the Greek Goddess of Heroic Endeavor - who would win, my Loves?
> 
> Perhaps there should be a new Goddess, of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio.



Athena?







Jk SD obviously


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 18, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Nothing like watching a girl bench 205 in a mini skirt, right?



Nice.. Can I do chest and back day with you next week?


----------



## Glycomann (Oct 18, 2012)

Spoil us please!


----------



## Spraynpray (Oct 18, 2012)

Sub'd


----------



## bheart (Oct 20, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Sarah v. Athena, the Greek Goddess of Heroic Endeavor - who would win, my Loves?
> 
> Perhaps there should be a new Goddess, of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio.


Very Nice


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> The concept of female propriety simply does not exist in my vocabulary - it's reserved [excuse] for the girls who are afraid to get naked.



lol  You're going to be very popular around here.






Sarah for the win!


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 20, 2012)

Can Sarah please get her own sections where she posts newd I mean new pics every day??! 

Sarah, all bullshit aside I gotta say it's super sexy to see a girl with a body like yours. Too many women are afraid to push weight and develop their bodies. It's always cardio and abs with them. That second pic is just pure sexiness!


----------



## Curt James (Oct 20, 2012)

Stickied.





(did u see what i did there?   )


----------



## tallguy34 (Oct 21, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Stickied.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





My new hero!


----------



## Curt James (Dec 11, 2012)

Sarahdefense said:


> Sarah v. Athena, the Greek Goddess of Heroic Endeavor - who would win, my Loves?
> 
> Perhaps there should be a new Goddess, of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio.



About a month since her most recent post.

We've scared her off???? 

YOU FILTHY PERVERTS! 

(weeps quietly)


----------



## irish_2003 (Dec 11, 2012)

my girlfriend isn't into girls so i can't have you (in bed) either...great physique though...i'm sure you'd be alot of fun pinning down, making squirm, and then whispering to you "behave"


----------



## longworthb (Dec 11, 2012)

Curt James said:


> About a month since her most recent post.
> 
> We've scared her off????
> 
> ...


Ya I haven't talked to her in awhile. Nice girl for sure and killer looks to boot


----------



## Metallibanger (Dec 18, 2012)

Sarah sistah everyone here is talking about getting you in bed and stuff. Your neck is almost as thick as mine. I hope you're a true lady Sarah. Think about it sarah I love you.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 29, 2012)

Curt James said:


> About a month since her most recent post.
> 
> We've scared her off????
> 
> ...



Well she is an attorney so I'm sure she has better shit to do. And for the sake of my legal defense, my God, she needs to stay away...a little longer....???...not really...but...I can't take it.  An Athletic lady short circuits ALL of my wiring that deals with rationality and, well, everything else that's part of some complex emotional dramatic playout.


----------



## Ben_the_builder (Jan 9, 2013)

Sarahdefense said:


> Hi Guys-
> I did legs yesterday, after swimming for an hour in a half - KILLA on THE LOOSE!
> 
> 
> ...



You look great Sarah =)


----------



## theCaptn' (Jan 9, 2013)

Ben_the_builder said:


> You look great Sarah =)



^^^ Lucky7 alert!


----------



## SFW (Jan 10, 2013)

Lol ^

Just subscribe to her on yt you ravenous hyenas!

She was db pressing 60's i believe in her latest vid.

Ass like a Clydesdale, legs like two redwoods. She is terked for sure. And she could probably help you beat a steroid charge to boot.


----------



## robono (Jan 26, 2013)

Sarahdefense said:


> Sarah v. Athena, the Greek Goddess of Heroic Endeavor - who would win, my Loves?
> 
> Perhaps there should be a new Goddess, of Shoulder-to-Waist Ratio.


Daaaaaammmmn!!! You definantly got my vote


----------



## Gracieboy (Feb 5, 2014)

We'll done. Stay strong


----------



## usmclifter (Feb 9, 2014)

Mmm very nice


----------



## exerciseordie (Feb 9, 2014)

Z499 said:


>



This lol


----------



## stronghand (Mar 18, 2014)

Looking great


----------



## Mincow (Apr 16, 2014)

You look great! Give us an update.


----------



## erj (May 29, 2014)

great work !


----------



## blowoutj99si (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice work


----------

